# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  những xuất ưu đãi cuối cùng của dự án thủ thiêm quận 2

## Tuan Nguyen

căn hộ centana thủ thiêm Mở bán xuất nội bộ ưu đãi
- Chỉ thanh toán 30% cho đến khi nhận nhà mới trả phần còn lại.
- Ngân hàng hỗ trợ 70%, lãi suất.
- Tặng ngay sổ tiết kiệm 50 triệu & CK 2% giá trị căn hộ.
- Chiết khấu cao.
Giá căn hộ hiện tại được xem là thấp nhất khu vực chỉ 28 - 30 triệu/m2. Với tình hình quỹ đất đang dần khan hiếm và một vị trí đẹp như căn hộ Centana Thủ Thiêm thì mức giá này là quá tuyệt vời.
- Bàn giao căn hộ hoàn thiện 
- Nội thất thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong & ngoài nước.
- Khu vực sầm uất và quy hoạch hoàn thiện.
Vị trí đắc địa 5 mặt tiền ngay trung tâm Thủ Thiêm, góc mặt tiền Mai Chí Thọ - Nguyễn Thị Định.
Mức giá cạnh tranh nhất thị trường nhờ.
- Năng lực tài chính chủ đầu tư vững mạnh. CĐT cũng chính là ĐV xây dựng nên quy trình khép kín, tiết kiệm chi phí. Quỹ đất đẹp của chính CĐT sở hữu từ lâu, không bị mua chênh giá gần đây.
- Dự án căn hộ Centana Thủ Thiêm không thế chấp ngân hàng.
- Thời gian triển khai dự án nhanh.
. Hội tụ hơn 30 tiện ích chuẩn Quốc tế cho cuộc sống tiện nghi.
- Mảng xanh: Công viên trong dự án hơn 3000m2, ngoài ra còn có công viên Safari rộng hơn 5000m2.
- Với những tiện ích nổi bật như: Hồ bơi tràn, nước uống tận vòi, khu trung tâm thương mại hơn 18.000m2, spa, gym, khu BBQ......
- Những tiện ích phục vụ cho block Officetel nói riêng & cư dân sống tại Căn hộ nói chung: Dịch vụ văn phòng, sảnh tiếp khách sạng trong, thư viện, phòng họp chuẩn 5 sao, dịch vụ lễ tân, booking, in ấn, photocopy,...
. Được phát triển bởi những thương hiệu Mạnh & Uy tín.
. Giá trị gia tăng bền vững - sinh lời cao & ổn định.
- Nhờ sự phát triển về hạ tầng khu Thủ Thiêm.
- Nhờ sự phát triển kinh tế - tài chính tại đây.
. Nhiều phương thức thanh toán linh hoạt, có thể trả chậm từng tháng, từng đợt không lãi suất.
căn hộ centana
Đặc biệt chính sách thanh toán chỉ 30% ký HĐMB nhận nhà, Đây là một chính sách thanh toán mua nhà giảm áp lực tài chính cho người mua rất nhiều, vì sau khi ký hợp đồng mua bán 30%, người mua không cần phải lo trả tiền gì nữa trong thời gian dự án xây dựng 2 năm. Số tiền dự định mua nhà có thể tận dụng đem gửi tiết kiệm hoặc đầu tư kinh doanh cũng sẽ giúp có được một khoảng lợi nhuận vài trăm triệu thay vì phải thanh toán cho chủ đầu tư. Thương hiệu Chủ đầu tư Điền Phúc Thành, Phúc Thành là chất lượng thi công và xây dựng hàng đầu.
Dự án có quy mô tầm cỡ trong khu vực; Thiết kế căn hộ đa dạng, tiện nghi cao cấp, dịch vụ quản lý căn hộ theo tiêu chuẩn 5 sao chuyên nghiệp.
Đặc biệt là dự án có mức giá hợp lý và cạnh tranh bậc nhất khu vực và chính sách bán hàng linh hoạt, hấp dẫn.
Căn hộ cao cấp Centana Thủ Thiêm sẽ luôn là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho khách hàng muốn chốn an cư hay cơ hội đầu tư.

----------

